# craftsman router and layth



## areil16 (Feb 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever used the craftsman router and layth? if so please let me know more about it. i would greatly appreciate it. thank you


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi areil16

Are you asking about the
Craftsman router crafter ?, a router on top of a lathe device ?)

=======



areil16 said:


> Has anyone ever used the craftsman router and layth? if so please let me know more about it. i would greatly appreciate it. thank you


----------



## infinitywood (Jun 3, 2009)

*hollow twist*



areil16 said:


> Has anyone ever used the craftsman router and layth? if so please let me know more about it. i would greatly appreciate it. thank you


Yes my avatar is a pict. of my first trial projects. it works nice.I did however find it easier to turn the ball on the end on a regular lathe first. that didnt do so well with a v groove bit as i thought it would. i found that putting the piece back on the regular lathe after makingthe spirals worked very nicely for sanding. see the spirals came out nice too and not so time consuming as they look, with plunge router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Patrick

The ball on the end is easy to do on the Craftsman with a 1 1/2" plunge round over bit, they make many plunge bits,,,but putting them on a wood lathe would work well too..
I installed a motor on mind for sanding but not the Craftsman model but it can be done easy..I used a old sewing machine motor for the job...

You can see many snapshots of the lathe in my Gallery...and some of the projects and the updates to the Craftsman lathe..
HERE'S ONE OF MANY see below
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/8193-beadlock-pro-joinery-2.html
====



infinitywood said:


> Yes my avatar is a pict. of my first trial projects. it works nice.I did however find it easier to turn the ball on the end on a regular lathe first. that didnt do so well with a v groove bit as i thought it would. i found that putting the piece back on the regular lathe after makingthe spirals worked very nicely for sanding. see the spirals came out nice too and not so time consuming as they look, with plunge router.


----------

